# new bunnys :)



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

I got 3 new bunnys yesterday they are adorable my 2 older bunnies have taken to them rather well so happy right now


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

They are very cute, and sweet that your older buns have accepted them! How old are the babies? What genders are they all?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

So cute -you are so lucky that all of them are happy!
Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Grace_Lily said:


> They are very cute, and sweet that your older buns have accepted them! How old are the babies? What genders are they all?


they are all female (at least I hope they were sexed over and over) the two older ones are roughly 18 months to 2 years old the 3 babies 2 of them are sisters they are 10 week old and the bluey colored one is only 8 weeks i did have a slight issue this afternoon caramac my biggest female the ginger one decided she had had enough of the babies frolicking so gave them a nip on the bum a couple of times but i think this heatwave had gotten her bad tempered as soon as it started to cool down she calmed again and also she got told off from milka (the big white one who thinks the 2 sisters are her babies for some reason) she got a hiss a stomp and I "if you touch them again i will put you in your place" look milka would have been a perfect mummy but i never wanted to breed any of them  x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

That really is brilliant, that they are getting on so well together.

I can understand why you couldn't resist them, they are gorgeous.

All of them are absolutely adorable.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

How cute! As it they're happy to just plod about in the water. I tried to bath Thor once and it was a kicking, splashing frenzy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

They are all perfect


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Have you put them in the bath with water in it??


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

is caramac a thrianta?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Have you put them in the bath with water in it??


Hope fully not  but a bath is a great place to begin bonding.

You may find that they settle well as a gorup, until the baby girls get hormonal in a few months time. Then you may see more friction, and they may even "divorce".

If you have them spayed as soon as they are old enough, you will hopefully minimise this - and with the added benefit of avoiding the probabiity of them getting uterine cancer in middle age.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Hope fully not  but a bath is a great place to begin bonding.


Well it looks to me that the plug is in and there is maybe an inch of water at the plug ens, and some of them look a bit wet. This is really not a good idea if it is the case. Rabbits have very dense fur and it takes them an age to dry out. Bathing should only be done to clean up a dirty bum in my experience. Given the age of the babies, especially the 8 week old, I wouldn't recommend getting them wet at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

why have you got water in the tub 

the bath is a great place to bond but it should NOT have any water in it


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

my other 2 buns have always loved having a bath and the babies i got were rather dirty when i got them home so put a TINY bit of water in the bottom they were in 5 mins tops my 2 older buns get in a mood of being taken out of the bath never had any problems with them and had them around the 8 week stage also its very rare i have them in the bath but they seemed quite relieved with the cool water yesterday and it was also a very good place to bond them can't do right by some people nowadays whats the difference between a little puddle in the bath and them getting wet say when it rains or when they rub themselves against the waterbottles?


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> is caramac a thrianta?


thrianta? sorry a bit lost there


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bathing is a very bad idea! you should only ever bath if absolutly necasary, ie if one has a mucky/matted bum that needs to be cleaned up to prevent flystrike, a bit of dirt is no reason to bath, rabbits are very good at grooming them selves and will remove most dirty marks them selves.

rabbits have very thick fur which takes ages to dry out when wet, there is a difference between rain and a bath, rain water does not penatrate the top coat, it runs down and off leaving to top layer of fur slightly damp while not affecting the undercoat, in the bath ALL the rabbit gets soaked, if you do not dry them properly (with a hair dryer and towel and keep them away from drafts) it is VERY easy for them to catch a chill, which could prove fatal, even on a warm day


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

We are just saying it's not advisable to get rabbits wet, that's a general welfare guideline. I wouldn't like for someone who was new to rabbits & reading this to think it was a good thing to do, that's all. Especially an 8 week old. New baby rabbits shouldn't even be dirty. Why were they dirty? If it was their bottoms that were a but yukky then that could be the stress from the journey. But ideally you would keep them in isolation to make sure they wouldn't bring any infections etc to your existing rabbits. Maybe panacur worm them before introducing them. But most importantly with a bun of 8 weeks they should have as little stress & environmental change as possible to minimise the probability of potentially fatal gastric problems occurring.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

In the sweltering weather, you can put a damp towel down in the run, so that a rabbit can choose to sit/lay on it for a while if they want, but they have no way of getting out of the water, when you decide to put them in the bath. I've never come across that before.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

AnitaCalvert said:


> thrianta? sorry a bit lost there


Its a breed of rabbit


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> bathing is a very bad idea! you should only ever bath if absolutly necasary, ie if one has a mucky/matted bum that needs to be cleaned up to prevent flystrike, a bit of dirt is no reason to bath, rabbits are very good at grooming them selves and will remove most dirty marks them selves.
> 
> rabbits have very thick fur which takes ages to dry out when wet, there is a difference between rain and a bath, rain water does not penatrate the top coat, it runs down and off leaving to top layer of fur slightly damp while not affecting the undercoat, in the bath ALL the rabbit gets soaked, if you do not dry them properly (with a hair dryer and towel and keep them away from drafts) it is VERY easy for them to catch a chill, which could prove fatal, even on a warm day


ok yout want to know if i dried them? the answer is yes I towel dried them i didnt use a hairdryer as thought the noise would scare them they were completely dry before i put them back in there was no draft in the house
maybe I should have put all the little details about what i did in the 5 mins they were in the bath ok I put the plug in fillied the bath up a TINY bit and put the buns in one by one as it is a calming environment for my two older buns ans as it happens they all got along fine so i took them out all together dried them all off thoroughly and let them have a run around my living room all doors and windows shut they were quite happy playing together then after i was satisfied i put them all in the hutch/run together and they have been happy ever since and also the water wasn't freezing just Luke warm as it was red hot yesterday they seemed to appreciate it in any case I could understand all this grief I'm getting if i had the water so deep they had to swim which i wouldn't do there wasn't water in all the way up it went about half way up the bath if that Ive seen loads of pictures on you tube and such of people making there bunny's swim in a bath with no exit i completely disagree with that but a little bit of water in the bottom of the bath that just makes them a little damp in aid of them cooling of while bonding for a few moments and being dried off completely before being returned outside is not that big of a deal as people are making it out to be I have been out with them today all day pretty much and they are fine

this is the last I am saying on this now as it is just getting ridiculous I posted this pic as with the size of hutch and run makes it near impossible to get a good shot of them all together so people could see all of them together now I wish I had just posted separate pics and avoided all this hassle.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

right can someone please tell me how to delete this post as had enough now of all this chaos? apparently Im a bad influence well i will just keep my pets to myself in future sorry those of you who actually wanted to see them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if bonding in the bath tub they should be in there for atleast a couple of hours, preferably overnight, dunking them into water for 5 minutes then letting them all run round a large open space like the living room together is not a good way to bond, they also should not go into the hutch and run if the others have lived in there until it has been completely scrubbed and neutralized which would take atleast a day for it to dry out, then they should go into the hutch only with the run gradually opened up as the bond builds

as your new buns are so young they have probably accepted them for that fact, but i dont think this will be the best bond and you may well find you have problems as the newbies reach sexual maturity, are your current buns all spayed?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you contact a moderator then they will be able to action your request. You have to remember this is a public forum & all sorts of people use it, from complete novices in care to those very experienced so all points of view are aired. It's always nice to see everyone's rabbits, and everyone has a different idea sometimes on how they should be looked after.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lopside said:


> If you contact a moderator then they will be able to action your request. You have to remember this is a public forum & all sorts of people use it, from complete novices in care to those very experienced so all points of view are aired. It's always nice to see everyone's rabbits, and everyone has a different idea sometimes on how they should be looked after.


yes well I have posted on other sites and they have al been friendly here for the most part people seem to be friendly but according to lil miss im not doing a single damn thing right and jumping to conclusions and its just peeing me off now! so how do I go about deleting my account completely i never thought i would say this but facebook seems to be a friendlier environment for me to post pics of my bunnys on!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

AnitaCalvert said:


> yes well I have posted on other sites and they have al been friendly here for the most part people seem to be friendly but according to lil miss im not doing a single damn thing right and jumping to conclusions and its just peeing me off now! so how do I go about deleting my account completely i never thought i would say this but facebook seems to be a friendlier environment for me to post pics of my bunnys on!


i never said you werent doing a single damn thing right, just a bath tub with water is not the best place for any rabbit, let alone an 8 week old one, at 8 weeks old there shouldnt be any reason at all why a rabbit would need a bath, and you never answered lopsides question of why were they so mucky that they needed a bath either


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Same as deleting a thread I am afraid, I think you have to ask them to delete your account but I am not sure.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

you are taking it completely the wrong way, member are only trying to help u not trying to make u feel useless, when i first joined there were things i was doing wrong and didnt realise until members on here pointed it out to me.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

ok well if i could remove the picture I would be happy to post seperate ones but it wont remove the picture I take it off but manage attachments its still on there :/


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

AnitaCalvert said:


> ok well if i could remove the picture I would be happy to post seperate ones but it wont remove the picture I take it off but manage attachments its still on there :/


if you click edit and then go advanced it should let you do it there.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> if you click edit and then go advanced it should let you do it there.


ok thank you done it now if anyone wants to see the bunnys in there environment please let me know and i can put pictures of them in there hutch and run


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

AnitaCalvert said:


> ok thank you done it now if anyone wants to see the bunnys in there environment please let me know and i can put pictures of them in there hutch and run


ps your tortoise is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> ps your tortoise is ADORABLE!!!!


no no no..... Mr Rusty Read actually IS a tortoise.....it just takes him ages to type.....mwuhuahuahuahua :001_tt2:


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lopside said:


> no no no..... Mr Rusty Read actually IS a tortoise.....it just takes him ages to type.....mwuhuahuahuahua :001_tt2:


 is MrRustyRead going to be the first tortoise to lead the world???? hehe!


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

btw anyone I am off to the shop now to buy my bunnys more hay does anyone use that carrot drink or anything in the bunnys water ive always been curious i got the vit c for my piggys i had years ago they wouldnt touch it when i put it in do bunnys like the carrot drink?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

No just plain water for my lot. Trying to keep it as natural as possible. Carrots are very sugary so should be fed with caution. Have your babies had veg with their breeder? If not then let them settle in first and then very very gradually introduce veg a tiny bit at a time.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lopside said:


> No just plain water for my lot. Trying to keep it as natural as possible. Carrots are very sugary so should be fed with caution. Have your babies had veg with their breeder? If not then let them settle in first and then very very gradually introduce veg a tiny bit at a time.


I dont think they have had any as she said things like carrots attract fly stroke more so she gives as a special treat but just to the babies mummys the babies havent had any anything else bunnys like while im at the shop?? I always think they need toys etc


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

pics of the bunnys seperate  x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

in that case I wouldn't give them any veg until they are a wee bit older, and then maybe just introduce a tiny bit at a time. Carrots themselves don't cause fly strike. They are high in sugars so can cause squishy poos, this in turn can lead to a dirty bum which will encourage flies to lay eggs in the matted fur. Just give them lots of cardboard boxes or cardboard rolls stuffed with hay. Incidentally if you live near a farm or stables you can buy bales of hay for £4-7. Much cheaper than a pet shop & long strands so good for teeth 
Cardboard boxes are also good as they can give the little ones somewhere to hide if the older ones are getting a bit nazzy with them. 
Just keep a close eye on them, my concern when I read you initial post was that your older white bun was stamping at the older red bun, sometimes introducing new rabbits can cause increasing amounts of friction between the older ones. One of my pairs cannot be allowed to even catch sight of another rabbit as they will start to fight.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Your bunnies are all very cute!!!! 

I hope the new little ones continue to settle in well.

Seeing all these groups of buns makes me want to get another!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> no no no..... Mr Rusty Read actually IS a tortoise.....it just takes him ages to type.....mwuhuahuahuahua :001_tt2:


y.....e....s........ h....a.....v......e........ y.....o.....u ,.... g....o....t.... a..... p....r....o....b.....l......e....m.... w......i.....t....h..... t....h....a....t......?





AnitaCalvert said:


> is MrRustyRead going to be the first tortoise to lead the world???? hehe!


who is to say i dont already?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

bows down to superior tortoise power .....


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> y.....e....s........ h....a.....v......e........ y.....o.....u ,.... g....o....t.... a..... p....r....o....b.....l......e....m.... w......i.....t....h..... t....h....a....t......?
> 
> 
> 
> who is to say i dont already?


no offence mr Read but the world isnt in very good shape could you step up the mark a bit ;P x


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

well back from the shops with a hay cube thingy i cant remeber what its called just stuffed it full of hay and the bunnies are currently playing hoppity ball round the run with it while eating out of it great £2 well spent i would say  also got a grape smelling mineral lick cos it smells F A B U L O U S!!!!! x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

AnitaCalvert said:


> ok thank you done it now if anyone wants to see the bunnys in there environment please let me know and i can put pictures of them in there hutch and run


I would like to see them please

Sorry, didn't read the rest of the post before typing this....... teach me to check first won't it!

Your bunnies are beautiful.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I would like to see them please
> 
> Sorry, didn't read the rest of the post before typing this....... teach me to check first won't it!
> 
> Your bunnies are beautiful.


thank you  they are eating hay like there is no tomorrow currently  reminds me gotta go give them more phew! its hot in this weather lol x


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

heres some pics of my buns eating lunch today before anyone asks yes I put the bowls in the hutch afterwards I just thought it looked funny the way they all dive for the food and also good chance to get all 5 buns in one pic


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Loving the photos of those gorgeous bunnies ! 

When the bunnies are older, it would be well worth switching across to a high quality, high fibre rabbit pellet food, such as Science Selective or Allen & Page. then try scatter feeding.

The sight of five (if I counted right?) little hoovers rushing about should be hilarious.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Loving the photos of those gorgeous bunnies !
> 
> When the bunnies are older, it would be well worth switching across to a high quality, high fibre rabbit pellet food, such as Science Selective or Allen & Page. then try scatter feeding.
> 
> The sight of five (if I counted right?) little hoovers rushing about should be hilarious.


at the moment the babies are on a blend of the food they got with there breeder nd what I give mine which is Wagg Bunny Brunch i find if i give the 2 older buns plain nuggets they tend to ignore them and try burying them so i think theyve eaten them its hilarious but frustrating not sure if bunnys see colour dont think they do but they love the colourful stuff strange the babies will eat anything put in front of them think my 2 big buns are spoilt  and yes theres 5 2 adults 3 babies x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Pleased you have posted pictures again they are beautiful and lovely that they are all getting on so well together.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Pleased you have posted pictures again they are beautiful and lovely that they are all getting on so well together.


yes Im glad too  thank you  x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

AnitaCalvert said:


> at the moment the babies are on a blend of the food they got with there breeder nd what I give mine which is Wagg Bunny Brunch i find if i give the 2 older buns plain nuggets they tend to ignore them and try burying them so i think theyve eaten them its hilarious but frustrating not sure if bunnys see colour dont think they do but they love the colourful stuff strange the babies will eat anything put in front of them think my 2 big buns are spoilt  and yes theres 5 2 adults 3 babies x


wagg bunny brunch is actually a very poor food, you need a pellet which is atleast 17% crude fiber (with more being better, idealy 20% +) bunny brunch is a very poor 9%

you also only need to feed a very small amount, around 1 - 2 egg cups full a day per bunny, muslie is full of crap and treats, so given the choice bunnies will eat much much more of it then they should, and they will eat all the wrong bits too leaving the bits that are actually good for them

at the age the babies are though you shouldnt be changing their diets, really if they are a different feed to your lot they should be kept seperate until old enough to wean over (16 weeks you can start change over) else you risk upseting their very sensative tummies


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> wagg bunny brunch is actually a very poor food, you need a pellet which is atleast 17% crude fiber (with more being better, idealy 20% +) bunny brunch is a very poor 9%
> 
> you also only need to feed a very small amount, around 1 - 2 egg cups full a day per bunny, muslie is full of crap and treats, so given the choice bunnies will eat much much more of it then they should, and they will eat all the wrong bits too leaving the bits that are actually good for them
> 
> at the age the babies are though you shouldnt be changing their diets, really if they are a different feed to your lot they should be kept seperate until old enough to wean over (16 weeks you can start change over) else you risk upseting their very sensative tummies


ok do you ever have anything nice to say or do you just love criticising me all the time? if you havent got anything nice to say don't bother posting as I'm just sick of it now!

I got rid of the picture in the bath now your going to have a go over the food I am giving them my bunnies have been on wagg since babies and they are both PERFECTLY healthy!

as for the babies they are fine too they mainly eat the food they have been given anyway as they are used to it

why I keep explaining myself to you I don't actually know I'm just not replying to anything you post from now on so do me a favour and just don't bother if I wanted your opinion I would ask for it!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> ok do you ever have anything nice to say or do you just love criticising me all the time? if you havent got anything nice to say don't bother posting as I'm just sick of it now!
> 
> I got rid of the picture in the bath now your going to have a go over the food I am giving them my bunnies have been on wagg since babies and they are both PERFECTLY healthy!
> 
> ...


I don't think this supposed to upset you it is more informative stuff.
I have joined forum as a lot of people here are very experienced and their help is much appreciated by myself.
I have joined as well for support as I lost my bunny. Since I have been on forum I have switched my lot to better quality food -science selective. Muesli is not good choice of food as like it has been said bunnies are selective eaters-they eat 'junk food'they like and leave other healthier stuff. 
People try to help here less experienced owners and it depends on us if we want to listen or not so this still would be your decision. I don't mind 'criticism' from other members as what they suggest may be better way to do something.
I love your bunnies by the way-gorgeous, blue-grey looks like my Funky-I just love bunnies which are this colour but all of them are very cute. I must admit you are very lucky that they have bonded so well. I would only suggest to keep eye on them while they will start going through maturation as my girls (two sisters) started hated each other and I had to separate them and when I tried to bond them last year (4years after falling out) they remember that the were fighting previously. It was no way to bond them. Obviously all depends on the temperament-I have now 3 girls together with 3 boys and girls are best friends.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not criticising i am informing there is a difference, summersky commented on your feeding muslie, you responded with what you feed, i am simply informing you of the facts, muslies are a very poor choice of food wor rabbits and wagg bunny brunch is one of the poorer of the bunch, the wagg optimum is a good food, however i would recomend alan and page natural which is a much better quality food with a much lower price tag (around £10 for 20kg)

maybe you feel the need to bother defending yourself because you dont like to hear that there is something you can improve upon? we all start somewhere, and if some one told me there was something i could improve upon for my fur babies i would take that advice on board not go around whinging and shouting that i am being picked on

i may not sugar coat things but all i am stating are facts/ways and ways in which you can improve your bunnies lives/health


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> I don't think this supposed to upset you it is more informative stuff.
> I have joined forum as a lot of people here are very experienced and their help is much appreciated by myself.
> I have joined as well for support as I lost my bunny. Since I have been on forum I have switched my lot to better quality food -science selective. Muesli is not good choice of food as like it has been said bunnies are selective eaters-they eat 'junk food'they like and leave other healthier stuff.
> People try to help here less experienced owners and it depends on us if we want to listen or not so this still would be your decision. I don't mind 'criticism' from other members as what they suggest may be better way to do something.
> I love your bunnies by the way-gorgeous, blue-grey looks like my Funky-I just love bunnies which are this colour but all of them are very cute. I must admit you are very lucky that they have bonded so well. I would only suggest to keep eye on them while they will start going through maturation as my girls (two sisters) started hated each other and I had to separate them and when I tried to bond them last year (4years after falling out) they remember that the were fighting previously. It was no way to bond them. Obviously all depends on the temperament-I have now 3 girls together with 3 boys and girls are best friends.


I would take advice if it wasnt put across in such a tone lil miss seems to have absolutly nothing positive to say like how nice the bunnys look I gave her another chance after the last run in now I have had enough put her on my ignore list so shes wasting her time posting as its just winding me up :/

I have been in contact with my babies breeder and she has led me in the right direction she has also said that lil miss approach is a bit too cynical
she mixes a little bit of muesli in with the nuggets but its about 90% nuggets to 10% muesli she has said just to slowly try weaning my older buns onto the nuggets but like i said earlier at the min they come across any nuggets they try burying it much to the babies dissapointment and kinda to my amusement  but now I have the babies im going to try weaning them from the muesli as much Milka is a stubborn bunny though Caramac is not too fussed as long as it is food  and I just went out before and the babies were snuggled next to Milka while she was grooming them


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have tried to switch my bunnies to Allan and page and they didn't want to touch it so I was back to excell. It wasn't point as on the beginning I was slowly introducing Allan and page nuggets and they just didn't want to eat them at all-I gave them while but they wouldn't touch them.
Next time I have tried to switch them to science selective and they love it.
I would suggest to change your bunnies diet slowly but maybe for some good quality pellets-I am still using excell pellets for my baby bunny as I don't want to upset his tummy but I would switch him some point.
If you have babies I wouldn't bother to change their diet yet-just feed them what you feeding them and change their diet when they are old enough (than (unless you notice that their diet is not good enough -my two Netherlands were producing a lot of soft poo and they were always had mucky bums which we were constantly cleaning)-lil miss suggested 16weeks-I am personally not going to change my Baby Roo diet until he has his castration and fully recover from it.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> I have tried to switch my bunnies to Allan and page and they didn't want to touch it so I was back to excell. It wasn't point as on the beginning I was slowly introducing Allan and page nuggets and they just didn't want to eat them at all-I gave them while but they wouldn't touch them.
> Next time I have tried to switch them to science selective and they love it.
> I would suggest to change your bunnies diet slowly but maybe for some good quality pellets-I am still using excell pellets for my baby bunny as I don't want to upset his tummy but I would switch him some point.
> If you have babies I wouldn't bother to change their diet yet-just feed them what you feeding them and change their diet when they are old enough (than (unless you notice that their diet is not good enough -my two Netherlands were producing a lot of soft poo and they were always had mucky bums which we were constantly cleaning)-lil miss suggested 16weeks-I am personally not going to change my Baby Roo diet until he has his castration and fully recover from it.


the breeder I got the babies from gets harrington for them but also gets pets at home nuggets for her other buns going shopping on tuesday will make my mind up then


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I would personally stick to what they are eating at that moment as they are small yet-you would have time to switch them when they are bit bigger


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> I would personally stick to what they are eating at that moment as they are small yet-you would have time to switch them when they are bit bigger


yup am doing all i know is they are very happy bunnies that is what I care about no matter what others assume or say


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your bunnies are beautiful, and I really hope that they stay happily bonded together when the inevitable hormones kick in.

For now, take lots of photos (and share them of course! ), but don't be shocked if they begin to scrap, or their personalities change at the 6 month mark. It's not the end of the world, as spaying can really help. 

I've kept rabbits for a long time now, and things have moved on so much, that I shudder when I look back at how I kept them then. They were well fed (too much food, not enough hay), had big hutches (but small by today's standards), and lived alone because I thought it was cruel to neuter or spay unnecessarily. 

Things are so different now, and will continue to change.

When you get chance, have a look at the RWAF website. So much info.

Anything I say, here, or elsewhere, is never meant to be critical - and I'm sure that lilmiss is the same.

I just try and share what I know on here, and learn from others too.

When you've seen how badly some people keep their rabbits, it makes you want to try and make a difference.

So if anything I have said has upset you, I apologise, but it will have been done with good intentions.

We have many rabbits here, several are rescues - the rejects and unrehomables that would have been put down by the centre.

Do keep the babies on the diet they are used to for now, as their tunmmies are quite fragile at this age. When you have time, do research the ideal diet for yourself.

Hay should be the major pary of their diet (or grass of course). That helps wear down the teeth. And if you do decide to change from the muesli mix, that is now considered rabbit junk food, look for high fibre pellets. Don't just buy from the local pet shop.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You can Send off for a free sample of science selective. Thats a good food. Mine get half a tea cup each twice a day, but they are 10lb rabbits, and they LOVE IT. it's gone in five minutes. But they live their hay. Currently they are on French meadow hay from the Dust Free Hay Company and they love it. What's a good sign is their poo, a really crumbly poo means lots of fibre (hay)and is a good sign. Soft poo isn't good, especially in this weather and the flies! I did a bum check last night. There was lots of post bum check thumping haha


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> ok do you ever have anything nice to say or do you just love criticising me all the time? if you havent got anything nice to say don't bother posting as I'm just sick of it now!
> 
> I got rid of the picture in the bath now your going to have a go over the food I am giving them my bunnies have been on wagg since babies and they are both PERFECTLY healthy!
> 
> ...


No need to jump on your high horse and get so defensive! 

Lil Miss is very experienced and knowledgeable when it comes to rabbits.

Wagg is like feeding children McDonalds (and more expensive than decent food!)...

If someone gives me some good advice (which it was) I like to research it and take it on board - anything to give my animals the best life possible.

She's only trying to help 

There gorgeous bunnies btw


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Your bunnies are beautiful, and I really hope that they stay happily bonded together when the inevitable hormones kick in.
> 
> For now, take lots of photos (and share them of course! ), but don't be shocked if they begin to scrap, or their personalities change at the 6 month mark. It's not the end of the world, as spaying can really help.
> 
> ...


no nothing you have said has offended me just lil miss cos she just says negatives nothing like oh the bunnies are gorgeous or anything just your not doing this right not doing that right kinda pees me off dont like people like that.

I am going shopping tomorrow are pets at home nuggets good for them? going to take the plunge and try getting the bunnies off muesli as it is more expensive just i know if i put the girls onto nuggets milka weill fall out with me for a few days there poo has always looked healthy never any sticky or runny poos, except when i first got milka she was quite ill but the pet shop fed her constantly on lettuce and carrots and very little food my daughter wanted her really bad she looked fine when i got her but when i got her home she did huge balls of sticky poop had to clean her bum dunno how many times a day and her nose due to her trying to pull the poop out of her as it got stuck she refused nuggets would only have muesli which i have never found a problem with her poo returned to normal 

I lived with my dad last year and when i was out he was trying to be kind and it was my own fault i didnt tell him and you ALWAYS see rabbits eating lettuce and carrots on tv esp on kids programmes well he gave my eldest daughter some chopped up carrots and lettuce to feed her and caramac when i got back milka was skipping around i siad what happened? my daughter said grandad let me feed bunnys carrots and lettuce!!! I said awww good girl for helping  but told my dad to take her inside and i went and removed the remainders of lettuce and carrots from the cage I was confronted by a rather nasty Milka who followed me into the house and even jumped in the bin to get to her beloved lettuce and carrots but i eventually got her back in her cage not without getting scratched to death in the process!!! and told my dad not to give her it again just to let my daughter feed them bunny food and hay


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> No need to jump on your high horse and get so defensive!
> 
> Lil Miss is very experienced and knowledgeable when it comes to rabbits.
> 
> ...


I take on board advice I just dont like being spoken to in a way i find offensive or not even pointing out any good things about my rabbits

so what food would you recommend? as I have been told nuggets the babies are currently on Harringtons

and thank you your bunnies are gorgeous too  x


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> I take on board advice I just dont like being spoken to in a way i find offensive or not even pointing out any good things about my rabbits
> 
> so what food would you recommend? as I have been told nuggets the babies are currently on Harringtons
> 
> and thank you your bunnies are gorgeous too  x


Thanks - There not as innocent as they look! all 3 dug holes in my lawn this weekend 

I recommend Allen & Page ten times over. Its also half the price (or there abouts of Wagg etc) ALLEN & PAGE 20KG NATURAL RABBIT PELLETS | eBay

Science Selective is also a good food (but more expensive I think - not sure as I don't buy it)

Wagg has 10% Fibre (with added syrup and alsorts)
Harringtons nuggets have 17% Fibre
Allen & Page has 23% Fibre
Science Selective has 25% Fibre

Yes they will be picky at first when you are introducing it into their diet, they will leave some etc, but I persevered with it, now mine love it. (I wouldn't change your babies food over just yet (as others have also said).

There are some highly experienced rabbit keepers on here and have some very valuable advice to offer - im still learning but the advice I have had so far has been second to none


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> Thanks - There not as innocent as they look! all 3 dug holes in my lawn this weekend
> 
> I recommend Allen & Page ten times over. Its also half the price (or there abouts of Wagg etc) ALLEN & PAGE 20KG NATURAL RABBIT PELLETS | eBay
> 
> ...


Allen and page pellets are much cheaper -for 20kg bag I have paid £15 when for selective science I am paying £7 for 4kg but like I said my buns didnt want to even look at Allen and page which selective food disappearing in seconds
Stilli would wait until your babies are older and than switch all your bunnies to one good quality food.
Shame Allen and page are in such massive bags as you could just check and see if they like it-if not you could switch to science selective-i don't think you see much difference in the price from what you are paying now.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> Thanks - There not as innocent as they look! all 3 dug holes in my lawn this weekend
> 
> I recommend Allen & Page ten times over. Its also half the price (or there abouts of Wagg etc) ALLEN & PAGE 20KG NATURAL RABBIT PELLETS | eBay
> 
> ...


yeah I was advised when building my run to line the bottom with mesh now i didnt like the idea at first so didnt do it 2 hours after putting my 2 buns n the new hutch/run they dug a hole about 3 foot deep the little beggers!! so to stop them escaping i had to line it with mesh they are fine with it though  still nibble away at the grass my first concern was them getting there feet caught but no issues with that either im pleased to say 

and thanks will have a look at those food types x


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> yeah I was advised when building my run to line the bottom with mesh now i didnt like the idea at first so didnt do it 2 hours after putting my 2 buns n the new hutch/run they dug a hole about 3 foot deep the little beggers!! so to stop them escaping i had to line it with mesh they are fine with it though  still nibble away at the grass my first concern was them getting there feet caught but no issues with that either im pleased to say
> 
> and thanks will have a look at those food types x


I would never have mesh under them - this can make their feet sore (or they may catch them) I would rather put slabs around the run or put the run on concrete when im not there to supervise


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Some people do use mesh successfully,under the turf. Our outside buns are mostly on concrete. Although 2 non diggers are on soil covered with straw (grass long since gone) and paving slabs. The run is surrounded by bricks too. 

Re food, any change is best made gradually - and postponed for now for the babes.

[email protected] pellets aren't great sadly. We use Science Selective, although I know that Allen and Page is cheaper and is high in crude fibre too. Have a look at the packaging and compare some.

You would think that Burgess pellets would be good, but not so - high in sugar.

As long as the buns are used to fresh hay daily, as the muesli mix is reduced, they will in time accept the pellets. Ours devour them like sweets now. 

Then you know that they are on a far healthier diet, and all that you give will be eaten. 

Despite all of this, there is a time and place for muesli - for example, if you are desperately tempting a non eating poorly rabbit with anything, so it's no bad thing to have a small amount at home.

We always have sachets of Ellas Kitchen Apples, apples, apples baby food at home too,to syringe in or give on a plate. It's been a literal lifesaver at times.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> I would never have mesh under them - this can make their feet sore (or they may catch them) I would rather put slabs around the run or put the run on concrete when im not there to supervise


well what I was thinking was dig an area in the garden a foot or so deep and put concrete slabs down then put soil back over then put grass over the top so when they dig they can only get so far saves them escaping what do you think?

I dont like the mesh on the bottom but i dont like the idea of my babies escaping even more :/ I would put the run on concrete but the run is huge and i only have a rather slim path going up the garden :/ x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

you could dig, lay mesh, put topsoil and turf on top. Slabs under turf might affect drainage,


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahh what little cuties they look adorable.

A tip for when you change the food over, moisten slightly with boiling water, and leave to cool to a slightly warm state, it becomes a paste for them to lick at. Don't make it too wet . 
Like people food it always smells better when its cooking.

They look like they have a nice size area to enjoy, don't think I can help much on the run part. My group are all oldies, to lazy to dig, there is sun bathing to do!

Generally most things you find it pet shops aren't great for rabbits, its more appealing to the owners. Treats are ok for every now and then, you can make healthier treats yourself at a fraction of the cost as well. Bonus 

Hope this helps, look forward to seeing more growing up pictures!


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

loukodi said:


> Ahh what little cuties they look adorable.
> 
> A tip for when you change the food over, moisten slightly with boiling water, and leave to cool to a slightly warm state, it becomes a paste for them to lick at. Don't make it too wet .
> Like people food it always smells better when its cooking.
> ...


people keep mentioning betta blend where is this if you know? Ive never heard of it lol and dont worry plenty more will be coming Ive just had caramac doing her "mummy we need more hay!" dance around the run as have the back door open to let my dog in and out at will  x


----------

